# Any suggestions for a, 'First Military Style Rifle'



## USMC-Wannabe (Jul 30, 2008)

Though I am not new to guns, I am new to military fire arms. My father, a pilot, recently got became an FFDO, Federal Flight Deck Officer, which gives him permission to carry a fire arm on airplane. He carries a .40 cal H&K USP Compact. Amazing weapon by the way, but I am getting off topic. Now that he has this FFDO business, we got a little deeper into fire arms. I myself have always been fascinated by the military, and plan to be a USMC Officer when the time comes. I would like to improve my marksmanship with military style rifles, (such as an AR-15, xm-15, mini 14 ranch rifle, etc) and was wondering what others opinions were on this category of weapons for starters.

My local gunshop has a Mini-14, plenty of M-16 styled predocessors(ar's, xm's), a selection of Ak-47's, Thompsons, an FN P90, and oodles of other goodies that make me feel like a child in a candy store.

Any suggestions?


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

AR!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I know that I'm being nostalgic but my first military rifle was a 1903 Springfield. I'll recommend that. It is a great shooter, if you can find one.
Of course, the AR-15 is a goto great gun and cheaper to feed, though it lacks "something" that the old '03 has. 
I do own an AR and shoot it more than the old '03 but still....
Another nostalgic great shooter is the M1 Garand. 
Pete


----------



## USMC-Wannabe (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone here have any expierience with a 1928 Tommy?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The M-14 I carry in my patrol rig is still the nicest shooting rifle I have ever touched off.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Start with the 03a3 and get them all in order.........

My wife says I am anail.......


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I had to smile. Four responses and five rifle recommendations. 
And they are all good ones.
1928 Tommy - an original will set you back a whole lot of money, I'd expect something in five figures. The reproductions by Auto-Ordnance are quite nice. The gun, however, is HEAVY; of all the firearms mentioned so far in this thread, it is the heaviest by a number of pounds. 
Pete


----------



## maximini14 (Dec 19, 2007)

I bought a stock ruger mini14 few years back, not very accurate. I got 5 inch groups at 100 yds. Tried a whole bunch of factory fodder, couldn't get any better than 3 inches.

Then sent it out for customization via Shilen match barrel etc, was then able to get 1/4 inch groups with my handloads, but took a lotta effort to find right load.

A buddy bought a DPMS AR style rifle in 223. He got great groups, under an inch with factory ammo, and the DPMS is priced right.

I'd go with the DPMS


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

You can't go wrong with an AR platform.


----------



## Pockets2211 (Jun 25, 2008)

If you want to get a " military style rifle" and not feel like your shooting a over sized pellet gun get something in .308. AR-10, Fn Fal or clone, G3/HK 91
or clone, M-14 or clone. Even a well made AK47 in 7.62X39 slightly smaller then .308. Two of my friends have AR-15's and while they are nice rifles and 
fairly accurate I personally don't get enjoyment shooting them. I own a PTR 91 and love it. I am waiting for DPMS to catch up a little on orders and I will be ordering a AR-10 as well. The ammo is about the same in cost if you buy in bulk or even boxes of 20 .223 and .308 is a dollar or dollar fifty difference 
for the most part.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Pockets2211 where are you buying 308? The last I looked at was 500 per thousand.


----------



## Pockets2211 (Jun 25, 2008)

People said:


> Pockets2211 where are you buying 308? The last I looked at was 500 per thousand.


I ussualy grab bulk at either Cabela's or Thearmory.com .223 ranges from $380-450 per 1000 .308 ranges from $400-550 per 1000 to be the shooting a .308 is worth an extra 50-100 bucks a 1000rnds when you buy boxes of 20rnds ya sure you can get a box of 20 .223 for 9 bucks but you can get a box of .308 for $13. The prices are well worth it imho atleast for me.

AR-15's are real nice rifles don't get me wrong, but when I go shooting I like to feel like I just spent a day shooting. A .223 just doesn't excite me LOL. I like having dual purpose rifles as well a .223 is great for plinking or teaching a young adult or teen proper shooting but a lot of states won't let you hunt anything larger then a coyote with a .223. A .308 you can find cheap mil surplus to plink with or you can hunt just about any animal in north America with it.

Its just my opinion, your may differ.

Pockets

P.s. Yes i have found .223 for cheaper then $380 per 1000 but its mil surplus and yes i have found .308 for a lot cheaper then $400 but again its mil surplus and remember you get what you pay for those prices are just an average I say off of 3 different web sites.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I remember back in the day where you could find 308 every place you looked for the same price as 223. Today with us fighting the terrorists it is very hard to come by. As stated above it is more and the choice of manufacture is less.

If hunting big game is in the plans then 308 is the way to go. If you do not plan on hunting big game then a 223 is a far better choice. Ammo is cheaper and in the end you can shoot more.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

My choice and i have many different for all around use is a FAL
very tuff and very accurate . It will still shoot when the Ar is 
jammed ( that's what Ar`s are great at ). And when you need it that's the difference . But like what was stated above the m- 14 in my squad is good also .

Irish


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

AR's are only good at jamming if you do not clean them. If you do not clean them and your life depends on it you deserve to die.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

My life has depended on an Ar and yes it was cleaned ! That's why 
like i said my choice is a FAL.But i guess everyone has a favorite ,
that is why they made so many AK`s. But back to a FAL like 90 army's
world wide use them to this day and those army`s buy them for there 
troops .Just because the U.S. hands out the Ar`s surely doesn't mean
that they are the best ,look at the side arm they issue now ? I know 
what i carry as a duty weapon and it isn't 9mm and made by Beretta !Like 
you said when your life depends on it you need and deserve the best .
Thank good my son gets his choice of the rifle he carries when he is in the 
sand box !And i really thank god my dad carried an M1 in WWII.
That just made me think of something save your money and buy a M1.
You will have a great gun and a piece of history Or like i said before 
in my squad there is a M14.

Just my 2

Irish :sniper:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The M1 and M14 are good weapons but they can jam just as fast as a m16. The fal is a good weapon also. I realy like mine. You know there is a reason most western SWAT, FAST, and other SF teams cary a M16 type weapon. They can afford the best and they get it.

We all know I was in the USMC and the only time mine ever jammed was when shooting blanks. Then that was only one time. Keep it wet and clean and you are set. In sand if you can get a dry lube better if not clean it. Even an AK needs cleaning to keep it running.


----------



## irish (Jan 18, 2004)

Thanks for your service people !

and SEMPER FI

Irish :beer:


----------



## goatspeed (Apr 9, 2007)

Why no votes for the mini 14?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

get a springfield m1a1


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

goatspeed most Mini14's do not shoot all that well. Sure they can be made to shoot well but it will cost plenty of cash. Most of us shooter would rather get an AR-15 and not worry about it shooting good.

The mini14 I had would shoot very well when it was a cold shot. If I would shoot a round and let it sit for 20 min then repeate I could get very nice groups. I never had time for that so it got sold and a AR15 replaced it.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

VZ-58.

* Even more solid than an AK (even milled)
* Even harder to jam (gigantic open ejection port)
* MUCH better workmanship
* $300 cheaper than an AR-15.

If i didn't already have so much into AK magazines, id trade mine in one a VZ58. To bad...looks like ill just have to save up and buy one outright.


----------

